# TTOC Forum



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone know whats happened to it, its been down for the last 18hrs
Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Shash is working on it :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Phew.... I thought it was summat i had done!!! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's working again


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No for me


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep, down at the mo' :-/ :-/


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Gone again ....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm actually having big problems with NTL. They have some serious DNS issues I believe that is affecting many people. There's some sites I can't even see at the moment. Therefore my view of the world may be tainted!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Still cant get in... :-/ suugest we post/im here anything urgent until its back up...

L


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Still Down ???


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

seems to be back now - and ttoc email is working again


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yep - all back to normal.

Can anyone help Kell with the Questions thread?!!

L


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> yep - all back to normal.
> 
> Can anyone help Kell with the Questions thread?!!
> 
> L


Already done what I can


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

fooked again


----------



## bungle (Dec 11, 2002)

Excuse my obvious ignorance, but what is the TTOC Forum? Is it another forum in addition to this one? ??? :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's for the appointed team who run the owners club. It is so they can discuss the merchandise, content of the magazine, events, etc, etc.


----------



## bungle (Dec 11, 2002)

> It's for the appointed team who run the owners club. It is so they can discuss the merchandise, content of the magazine, events, etc, etc.


oh, i see, thanks :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's OK Bungle - if you've nbever seen it then I guess you weren't even to know of its existence.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> That's OK Bungle - if you've nbever seen it then I guess you weren't even to know of its existence.


And it's pot luck as to whether it is working or not.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And its gone again


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> It's for the appointed team who run the owners club. It is so they can discuss the merchandise, content of the magazine, events, etc, etc.


.....and a few gatecrashers.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> .....and a few gatecrashers. Â


enjoy the honeymoon while it lasts KMP....


----------

